# 2019 Kidding Tally



## Goat_Scout

Last year we had a thread for all of the 2018 kids born, which was so much fun I wanted to try and start one for all of the 2019 kids! (Even if you have your own personal kidding thread)

Post pictures, birth date, number and gender of kids as they are born. You can post as many pictures as you want. :clapping:

I will edit this post each time someone adds their kids, so that you can see the total number of bucklings/doelings born right here.

So far (as of March 19th, 2019)
Doelings: 111
Bucklings: 117

And also - last year we had 15 more bucklings than we did doelings, so let's all hope this is a DOELING year!! (pray) I don't know about y'all, but I really need me some doelings. 

Here is the link to the 2018 thread I mentioned above:
https://www.thegoatspot.net/threads/2018-kidding-thread.195051/#post-2088059


----------



## SandyNubians

Can't wait to see this fill up! Hope everyone is blessed with doelings, or if you are hoping for it, with bucklings as well. Most importantly with happy, healthy babies and momma of course!
:kid3::kid2::kid:


----------



## Jubillee

I can't wait to add pics here! Anxiously counting down the days! One more month here!


----------



## Silver Farm

Happy new year to all forumers, hope we will have blessed year, cant wait to post mine here, but my earliest expected due is in March, so Im gonna looking at other’s joy first:heehee:


----------



## Jessica84

Oh no please edit you hope it’s a doe year except for Jessica lol but since the last few years I haven’t cared either way I’ve had 50/50 or mostly girls so I’m sure I won’t get what I want  most of all though I hope everyone’s kidding season is blessed with easy deliveries and healthy babies, I’ll take that over anything else


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Jessica84 said:


> Oh no please edit you hope it's a doe year except for Jessica lol but since the last few years I haven't cared either way I've had 50/50 or mostly girls so I'm sure I won't get what I want  most of all though I hope everyone's kidding season is blessed with easy deliveries and healthy babies, I'll take that over anything else


 Same here- I want boys this year. I have 70 (yes, you read that right!) does currently on my property. Only about 58 are of breeding age currently. And I have 16 bred for Feb/March births. The next batch of breeding will be next week with another 16. Then wait 2.5mos and repeat. It's going to be a fun year. I dont have as many kidding stalls as I did at the old farm, so dropped my breeding number down per set. And I have my 2 boys now so I am ready to see what wonders my new boy Smokey will bring me. For those wondering, yes, I breed year round and I have all different breeds. I'm so excited!!


----------



## GoofyGoat

I can't wait to add some pictures too. My first doe should pop in the next few weeks. I just want healthy but a delivery of doe / buck twins would send up fireworks here.


----------



## Goat town

I’m waiting on mine


----------



## Goat town

Goat town said:


> I'm waiting on mine


----------



## Bnw

January 3, 2019. Buckling


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Looks proud! He must have gotten there all by himself. A handsome little man.


----------



## SandyNubians

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Oh he's so sweet! Fine looking little man. Congratulations!


----------



## SleepingDogRanch

January 13, 2019
It's a girl!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Congratulations! Pretty little lady


----------



## Bnw

Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats

A big congrats.


----------



## Goatzrule

Make sure you keep the tally going so we can have an accurate count at the end of the year


----------



## cristina-sorina

So excited, this is my first kidding season, first of 4 pregnant does is due to kid Feb 11!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Doeling: 1
Buckling: 2

This is the current total.

Add this to the bottom of your post and include the number of doelings or bucklings to the total.


----------



## GoofyGoat

Ok, lets even things up
Doelings 3
Bucklings 3

Andromeda had triplets. 2 Doelings and a buckling. Bucklings pictures is a little dark sorry. Better pics tomorrow in daylight


----------



## minibarn

I've had 13 does kid in the past week and a half.....
10 doelings and 14 bucklings! (just my total so far)


----------



## Dwarf Dad

I realized I read that wrong.(doh)


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

minibarn said:


> I've had 13 does kid in the past week and a half.....
> 10 doelings and 14 bucklings!


Is that your total or everyone's? Congrats on all the kids


----------



## minibarn

Suzanne_Tyler said:


> Is that your total or everyone's? Congrats on all the kids


Just my total so far. :inlove:


----------



## wifeof1

Nice looking kids.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Our first kids of the year were born on January 11th - twin bucklings, both with wattles!

Doelings: 13
Bucklings: 19


----------



## GoofyGoat

Here are better pics of Andromedas kids.


----------



## svgoats

Junior (Kiko/Nubian) born January 8th 2019 (buck...and a keeper!!)









Princess and Honey Bear (kiko/nubian) born January 12, 2019 (both does)









Princess showing off her spots. (YAY!!!)









Triplets (all bucks) born January 17th (boer/nubian)

Doelings: 15
Bucklings: 23


----------



## Becks

3 doelings born last night. ❤


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww


----------



## wifeof1

So cute it makes me chuckle.


----------



## Korita

This handsome little lad born Jan. 17th.

I added @Becks girls in the total too. So it's at:

Doelings: 18
Bucklings: 24


----------



## Korita

Little doeling born this morning, Jan 21st to FF, Beeker. 6.5lbs. Elf ears.










Doelings: 19
Bucklings: 24


----------



## SandyNubians

Oh my gosh, this thread is giving me my baby fix :inlove: They are all so cute!


----------



## toth boer goats

:inlove:


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Too lovely!


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Twin bucklings born on the 20th 








Doelings: 19
Bucklings: 26


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute, are they doing OK?

Don't let the little one, lay on it's side.

Be sure the diaper is not too tight, it may be why that kid is laying like that. 
If it is too tight, you may have to revamp it to extend out a bit so it isn't cutting into them.


----------



## bisonviewfarm

toth boer goats said:


> Cute, are they doing OK?
> 
> Don't let the little one, lay on it's side.
> 
> Be sure the diaper is not too tight, it may be why that kid is laying like that.
> If it is too tight, you may have to revamp it to extend out a bit so it isn't cutting into them.


He wasnt like that long he's always flopping over for a bit then back up he goes diaper or no diaper . They seem good eating well they've put on some weight and are always bouncing around my living room.


----------



## Korita

Little elf-eared, boy born tonight. Little concerned about him as his front pasturns are really bad  









Doelings: 19
Bucklings: 27


----------



## Goat_Scout

@Korita - Do you have BoSe or a selenium paste to give him?


----------



## wifeof1

Handsome lad.


----------



## Korita

Goat_Scout said:


> @Korita - Do you have BoSe or a selenium paste to give him?


I did give him some of the selenium paste this morning. I couldn't find my new tube last night/wee morning hours and I just used the rest of my last tube a couple days ago. 
I don't think I have boSe but I'll double check just in case. 
He is getting around fine but that can't feel good. I feel bad for the little guy.


----------



## Korita

Can I just take another moment to whine and cry and throw a fit for myself and my critters?  Just STOP Mother Nature!










I don't wannaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Korita said:


> Can I just take another moment to whine and cry and throw a fit for myself and my critters?  Just STOP Mother Nature!
> 
> View attachment 144947
> 
> 
> I don't wannaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


Geez! That really is horrible! I hope you and your babies stay warm enough.


----------



## Korita

Ok. I don't like to be whiney all the time. So here are a couple pictures of 2 of my boys (my whether and steer) getting some chin scratches and giving me love while I was hanging out making sure the new buckling was nursing. Then my whether and buck cuddled up at a later check. My sweet boys. I love them.

Guard Cow. He loves his chin getting scratched and loves licking me with that long tongue and terrible breath ha ha I don't think he knows he's a cow. 









My whether, Yoshi. He's my baby. I love him dearly. He was licking my cheeks.










Yoshi and my buck, Remi. Wondering why the heck I'm in the barn at 1am. Remi is a big love bug too and HAS to get a good head scratch EVERY time he sees me (or anyone else for that matter).


----------



## Korita

Oh shoot. I’m sorry. That was supposed to go to my waiting thread. Must. Get. Sleep.


----------



## toth boer goats

Oh my, that is super cold and scary. mg:

Praying all will be OK. :hug:


----------



## minibarn

Forgot to add this set of buckling twins earlier! They were born Jan 20 at 4:30 am, difficult presentation that required my help to untangle and below freezing temps inside the barn! Both are strong and hardy and doing very well.

Doelings 19
Bucklings 29


----------



## Dwarf Dad

Y'all really need to have a long talk to the bucks, tally should lean more to the doe side.


----------



## Jessica84

I usually wait till I’m done but let me help these doelings a little  
29 doelings 
25 bucklings 

Bucks are still ahead but it helped a little.....see you all went at it wrong, you should have said you wanted bucks and you would have got more does. I wanted bucks this year and so far more does  
Total-
48 does
54 bucks


----------



## SleepingDogRanch

We had another doeling, no picture, but she was born January 21st.

49 does
54 bucks


----------



## Bnw

Everyone meet Echo! I'm in Love!

Doelings: 50
Bucklings: 54


----------



## mariella

I just had twin doelings born!
Doelings 52
Bucklings 54


----------



## JK_Farms

I've got a single doeling born yesterday! Her name is Eebee






















Doelings- 53
Bucklings- 54


----------



## Krystal olsen

Bnw said:


> View attachment 145571
> Everyone meet Echo! I'm in Love!
> 
> Doelings: 50
> Bucklings: 54


Omgoodness........ Isnt she just the most precious baby!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Oh yeah! Doelings are making a comeback! (dance)


----------



## Bnw

Krystal olsen said:


> Omgoodness........ Isnt she just the most precious baby!!!!! Congrats!!!!


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Krystal olsen

Meet Rachel!!!! She was born Feb 3 2019!!!! My first experience as well as mammas!!!!! One more for the Doelings!!!!! 








Doelings:54
Bucklings:54


----------



## Bnw

We had an itty bitty doeling born this morning. So now girls are ahead of the boys by 1!







Doelings: 55
Bucklings: 54


----------



## Einhorn

Emma had 4! boys last night! All are doing well.


----------



## Goat_Scout

Einhorn said:


> Emma had 4! boys last night! All are doing well.


She had quads?! Way to go Emma! (clap)

Are you pulling any of them to bottle feed?


----------



## Krystal olsen

Einhorn said:


> Emma had 4! boys last night! All are doing well.


Congrats!!!! So that makes our count 
Dowling: 55
Bucklings : 58


----------



## Einhorn

Goat_Scout said:


> She had quads?! Way to go Emma! (clap)
> 
> Are you pulling any of them to bottle feed?


Not if i can help it! My schedule and resides don't really allow for that. But i will keep an eagle eye and support her and supplement switch if necessary. Gopher-stripe (the other doe) is due soon. Hopefully she will only have 2!
Emma gave about a gallon a day last year, so I'm hoping that well be enough. Right now all are eating ok.


----------



## toth boer goats

All adorable.


----------



## minibarn

We had a single doeling and buck/doe twins in the past week.....

Doelings 57
Bucklings 59


----------



## Jubillee

We had a single doeling a couple days ago.









Doelings 58
Bucklings 59


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Alex Kimoto

So adorable! I can’t wait until my does kid!!


----------



## OpieDoodle

This thread brings me so much happiness! Baby goats are the best!


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Finally had a kid here! Chocolate Chip had a little doeling!
View attachment 146423


Doelings: 59
Bucklings: 59


----------



## toth boer goats

Love it. :inlove:


----------



## Goat_Scout

We had triplets born yesterday! Two bucklings and a teensy weensy blaze-faced doeling.


















Doelings: 60
Bucklings: 61


----------



## goatblessings

Precious!


----------



## Krystal olsen

Goat_Scout said:


> We had triplets born yesterday! Two bucklings and a teensy weensy blaze-faced doeling.
> 
> View attachment 146685
> 
> View attachment 146687
> 
> 
> Doelings: 60
> Bucklings: 61


So adorable!!!!


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Had a doeling yesterday! Forgot to post on the tally.









Doelings:61
Bucklings:61


----------



## Bnw

Ivy had two doelings today! Crossed with my saanen buck. I'm so excited to see how much milk these girls produce!

Doelings: 63
Bucklings: 61


----------



## mariella

I just had a buck and doe born!
Doelings: 64
Buckling:62


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Had a doe and buck born this morning. Mom is still a little touch and go but she is slowing getting up.








Does: 65
Bucks:63


----------



## JearDOE Ranch

Mmhyronimus said:


> Same here- I want boys this year. I have 70 (yes, you read that right!) does currently on my property.


~~We have a goal of 100 breeding does. Currently we have 17 nannies and 12 doelings.

WE only have 4 on the ground so far. We had some issues with pregnancy toxemia, unfortunately, and ended up having a nanny have a c-section. I have a bottle baby because of it now and don't have any pics of the two does born this morning. They were born almost twice as big as these two!
Does: 3
Bucks: 1


----------



## Krystal olsen

JearDOE Ranch said:


> ~~We have a goal of 100 breeding does. Currently we have 17 nannies and 12 doelings.
> 
> WE only have 4 on the ground so far. We had some issues with pregnancy toxemia, unfortunately, and ended up having a nanny have a c-section. I have a bottle baby because of it now and don't have any pics of the two does born this morning. They were born almost twice as big as these two!
> Does: 3
> Bucks: 1
> 
> View attachment 146909
> View attachment 146911


So that sets us at 
Does:68
Bucks:64


----------



## Goat_Scout

Two large bucklings from Matilda. That brings our personal kidding count to 6 bucklings and 1 doeling so far. The doe fairy has shunned me! (doh)

Doelings: 68
Bucklings: 66


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Sugar had triplets again this year! 2 white bucklings and a paint doeling! Finally got some boys!









Doelings- 69
Bucklings- 68


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Jezebel had twins last night! 1 buckling 1 doeling! Dark head is the buckling, lighter is the doeling.








Doelings- 70
Bucklings- 69


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Riverside Fainters

Doelings- 72
Bucklings- 70


----------



## mariella

I had a doeling born this morning!
Doelings 73
Bucklings 70


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Granger had a doeling yesterday!


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Smores had twins today! Gray is buckling and Spotted is doeling!






















Doelings- 75
Bucklings- 71


----------



## Island Milker

Mmhyronimus said:


> Smores had twins today! Gray is buckling and Spotted is doeling!
> 
> Doelings- 75
> Bucklings- 71


love the cat in the photo!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Semi Sweet had a single doeling yesterday morning!

Doelings: 76 
Bucklings: 71


----------



## toth boer goats

:inlove:


----------



## JearDOE Ranch

Feb 13th Ridding out the Storm had 1 buck, 1 doe. Feb 17th Supergirl had 1 doe, G46 had 2 bucks, Feb 18th Kora had a doe, and this morning Ruby gave birth to a buck. It's been a busy week. We're expecting another nanny to go into labor tonight or tomorrow sometime.

Since my last post we've had nannies give birth to a total of:
3 bucks, 3 does


----------



## Goat_Scout

So now total kidding tally is 

Doelings: 79
Bucklings: 74


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Nautical had a big buckling last night.








I am done kidding for the month- more to come the end of March!

Doelings- 79
Bucklings- 75


----------



## toth boer goats

Cute.


----------



## JearDOE Ranch

Let's see, I left off at Ruby... Feb 20th Lucky Girl gave us 1 doe, Zoey had 3 does, Feb 21st What A Lady had a doe and a buck, and yesterday (23rd) Betty had 1 buck. Picture of Betty and her buck she had in the wee hours of the morning. One day I'm going to go over there when all the goats aren't asleep!!.... Well, I'm having issues upload photos today. Sorry!


----------



## Krystal olsen

JearDOE Ranch said:


> Let's see, I left off at Ruby... Feb 20th Lucky Girl gave us 1 doe, Zoey had 3 does, Feb 21st What A Lady had a doe and a buck, and yesterday (23rd) Betty had 1 buck. Picture of Betty and her buck she had in the wee hours of the morning. One day I'm going to go over there when all the goats aren't asleep!!.... Well, I'm having issues upload photos today. Sorry!


So that puts us at 
Doeling: 84
Bucklings: 77


----------



## Krystal olsen

Mrs Phoebe had twin buckling this afternoon!

Doelings: 84
Bucklings: 79
View attachment 148307


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## Goatzrule

3 kids born a couple weeks ago. Two bucks and a doe
Doelings:85
Bucklings: 81


----------



## goatblessings

Chiclets blessed me with 2 does on Monday. 
Doelings: 87
Bucklings: 81


----------



## Sfgwife

We have five kids 
3 doelings =90
2 buclkings =83


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Bnw

Twin doelings born February 25th!

Doelings: 92
Bucklings: 83


----------



## goatblessings

Five kids born last night - 2 does, 3 bucks
Doelings 94
Bucklings 86


----------



## jdragr

Love this thread and so happy I can add!









Thelma Lou (doe) born to Pickles on Jan 20










Barney (buck) born to Pickles on Jan 20


----------



## jdragr

Marie (doe) born to Doris on Feb 22










David (buck) born to Doris on Feb 22










Edward (buck) born to Doris on Feb 22










Our first set of triplets on the Rockin' R.


----------



## jdragr

Both bucks born to Lucy on Feb 27


----------



## Goat_Scout

So I think that puts us at:

Doelings: 96
Bucklings: 91


----------



## Kath G.

3 doelings, 7 bucklings... (Big Sigh)!!

Doelings: 99
Bucklings: 98


----------



## toth boer goats

All cute.


----------



## mariella

Hahaha! I just had triplets born! 2 bucklings and 1 doeling!


100: Doelings
100: Bucklings


----------



## GoofyGoat

Congratulations all adorable!


----------



## OpieDoodle

Congrats to all!! 

How crazy! Tied up at 100 exactly each!


----------



## Krystal olsen

Omgoodness congrats to all!!!! They are all so precious!


----------



## Chloe1233

As of right now I’ve had 11 kids born 7 bucklings and 4 doelings

Doelings:104
Bucklings:107


----------



## bisonviewfarm

1 set of quads 2 buck 2 does and a set of twin bucks 

Doelings: 106
bucklings: 111


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## Jubillee

Forgot to add - We've had 4 bucks since I last posted. Hopefully some does here in April. 

Doelings: 106
bucklings: 115


----------



## bisonviewfarm

Ok these aren't mine but seeing as I had to work very hard to get this buckling out I figured I could add them to the count. Lol mom is a Nigerian and was actually from my first Nigerian dwarf doe. 1 buck 1 doe.
Doelings:107
Buckling: 116


----------



## bisonviewfarm

And 1 more doe leaving me at 3 does 6 bucks
Doelings:108
Buckling: 116


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## Riverside Fainters

Doelings: 110
Bucklings: 116

Izzy surprised me with 2 beautiful doelings on the 12th.. my tally for the year 4 does 1 buck!!


----------



## goatblessings

Fiona kidded today (day 154). Twins, one doe, one buck. My total for year is 5 does, 4 bucks...... 
Doelings: 111
Bucklings: 117
Pic of the babies - just born...


----------



## toth boer goats

Adorable.


----------



## OpieDoodle

So adorable! This thread is my favorite!


----------



## Goat_Scout

Our doe Dipity had twin bucklings on the 10th. The trio just left for their new home yesterday!

Doelings: 111
Bucklings: 119


----------



## Eva H

1 male march,21,2019 my first kid will post pic soon


----------



## Sophie123

16 so far, will post photos when I download them , need to check what they all are, I forgot , been so busy.., one had 4, the rest had 3 , thankfully nobody had 6 this year , the last 3 we are waiting on don't look large enough to have more than 3 each

oh and 2 lambs


----------



## Bnw

Annie Mae had a single buckling yesterday.

Doelings: 111
Bucklings:120


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Butterscotch had twins today. 1 buckling and 1 doeling.








Doelings- 112
Bucklings- 121


----------



## wifeof1

Love them.


----------



## OpieDoodle

Miss Char had her babies a couple days ago (finally) 3 little bucklings

Doelings- 112
Bucklings- 124


----------



## NigerianNewbie

They are really cute. The mostly white one, the blazed face and pink nose is an eye catcher, the brown is overall striking, the black is a desirable color..... How will you ever choose, would want to keep them all.


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Katria and Cormeum both had little doelings today! Katria had a solid black doeling and Cormeum had a traditional doeling.
















Doelings- 114
Bucklings- 124


----------



## lhorning

My first kidding of the season brought 3 doelings! I can't seem to post more than one photo. 

Doelings - 117
Bucklings - 124


----------



## Mmhyronimus

Mama Llama had triplet doelings.








Oreo had a single buckling.








Carmel had twin doelings.








And Dakota had twins- 1 doeling and 1 buckling.









Bucklings- 126
Doelings- 123


----------



## Old Post Farm

Fancy had twin bucklings on March 15th (Phineas and Ferb)








Fiona kidded today and had buck/doe twins ( Pearl and Finnek)









bucklings- 129
doelings-124


----------



## mariella

I had twins on the 5th a Buckling and a doeling
Bucklings: 130
Doelings: 125


----------



## Island Milker

Jones had 2 bucklings bringing the
total to
Bucklings: 132
Doelings: 125


----------



## SleepingDogRanch

mariella said:


> I had twins on the 5th a Buckling and a doeling
> Bucklings: 130
> Doelings: 125


Oh my goodness! They are beautiful! What breed are they?


----------



## mariella

SleepingDogRanch said:


> Oh my goodness! They are beautiful! What breed are they?


Mostly Nubian but the mother has Saanen, Toggenburg, And maybe a tiny hint of Boer


----------



## toth boer goats

So cute.


----------



## MamaJenDSP

LOVE ️ all the precious babies!


----------



## sjd0014

This is my first ever set of kids, so I've taken lots of photos! Elliot gave us doeling twins (Jordan and Laverne) and Carla gave us a buckling (Kelso). They were all born on 4/27 while I was out of town (of course!).












































Bucklings: 133
Doelings: 127


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## lhorning

Twin bucklings. I'm a little bummed, but they sure are cute.

Bucklings:135
Doelings:127


----------



## toth boer goats

How cute.


----------



## wifeof1

Lil Acorn Acres Farm kidding season ended today so I will add my final numbers.
10 bucklings
5 doelings
Pictures are in my waiting thread.
Brings us up to
145 bucklings 
132 doelings.


----------



## SandyNubians

Kidding season ended for me today!
Number of kids born here
14 kids
8 Bucks 6 Does

Bringing the total up to
Bucklings: 153
Doelings: 138


----------



## Island Milker

Eli just kidded two more Bucklings for me bringing my total to
4 bucklings
0 Doelings 
Buckling: 155
Doelings: 138


----------



## Mmhyronimus

My Summer kidding started here today! We have about 30 to go. 
Sumner had 2 doelings today!









Bucklings: 155
Doelings: 140


----------



## 21250

Ooo this is fun. My first doe of two kidded two nights ago: 2 doelings 1 buckling

Bucklings: 156
Doelings : 142
View attachment 159049


----------



## JearDOE Ranch

Sorry guys, I fell off the face of the earth this spring and summer! I didn't update on three of our does back in February and March. Twizzler gave birth to triplet does at the exact same time Daisy gave birth to twins (buck and a doe)! Stella held out on us until March with twins- buck and a doe. All the good pics are on hubby's phone, but here is Zoey with one of hers. 

Bucklings: 159
Doelings: 147


----------



## Riverside Fainters

Bucklings: 160
Doelings: 149


----------



## Krystal olsen

Bucklings: 161
Doelings: 150


----------



## JearDOE Ranch

Bucklings: 164
Doelings: 152


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww.


----------



## V4nishing

I am new to this goat stuff and I have fallen helplessly in love with my goats. I currently have approximately 70 goats and just last week we have 3 sets of twins born. I am over joyed... we have 5 girls and 1 boy. All deliveries went really well except the little boys. His legs were backward and only his head was coming out so I had to reach in and bring his legs forward. He is doing great now. I have to bottle feed 2 of my babies because mom refuses but I love it.


----------



## V4nishing

I had 5 doelings and 1 ducklings born last week


----------

